# 139 days and three babies later



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

My pygmy doe had triplets last night at 9 pm. She was only on her 139th day!! Thank goodness for nanny cams. Kids and mom are doing fine! I finally got girls :leap: 2 girls and one boy I just wanted to let everybody know that a successful birth is promising on the 139th day of pregnancy :dance:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, no waiting on this bunch! Are they very tiny? Where you there to help? Tell us more! And send pics too...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, that is Wonderful news. WOW, 139 days? That is early, but I guess if I was caring triplets, I would like to go early also. I am glad that you even thought about having the nanny cam on, that early I am not sure I would of been as ready as you were. :clap: 

PICTURES, PICTURES PICTURES.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the safe birth so surprisingly early- that great.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll try to post pictures of them. I'm on my friends computer cause mine is getting fixed plus I'm bottle feeding a kitten so its kinda hectic right now. One of the goats which was the last one out and backwards is not very lively like I would like her to be. I have always had boys so are th little girls slower??? My other little girl isn't jumping around like the boy is. They are not terribly tiny. One is a light caramel, the other is a silver caramel and the other is just weird but adorable. She also is a caramel with silver but also tan like a medium caramel. Mom is a silver caramel! I gave little baby nutri drench and I'm thinking I'm going to have to intervene and have to bottle feed a goat also ontop of the kitten :hair: Any thoughts???


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

The reason I was watching her is because I just hooked up the cam about two weeks earlier and just started watching it while watching tv or playing on the computer. It was fun so I just kept it on knowing she would be having babies soon anyway. I felt her ligaments were gone that evenning and I was like "Oh no! :shocked: Can't be!!!!" I prayed I was feeling wrong ray: but I wasn't.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

First off Congratulations!! And I also have a pygmy/nigi that kids early! Tilly had hers on 142 and this was her first set of triplets. Did they all nurse? Did you make sure they got colostrum into their little bellies if they didn't nurse? VERY IMPORTANT. I had 6 girls and 3 boys this year and to me , the boys are ALWAYS slower than the girls, your girls may seem opposite since you are not used to getting girls, and if the buckling is bigger he will be stronger and fight the girls for the teats. Nutri drench ALL of them including mom, I give a full pump to my kids which is about a 3 cc syringe, just be careful the little ones don't inhale it. I know your busy with a kitty but you really need to make sure those babies eat in the first 2 hours after they are born, gets them off to a good start. And since the last one came backwards she may have aspirated some birth fluids, which you can help her along by turning her upside down and thumping her ribs to get her to cough.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

They all got there colostrum, I was sure of that. When they were born I held each baby upside down to help drain fluid. I think your right though. I think she aspirated at birth. I gave everybody nutri drench when they were born the other night. I will hate to lose this little girl. I'm getting ready to go force feed her. I hate forcing babies to eat, always worry about aspirating. Anything else I can do for this little girl??? I enclosed links for the babies cause my pictures are to big to attach.

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... G_1040.jpg Grl
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... G_1049.jpg Boy
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... G_1053.jpg Grl


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have supplies to tube feed her?


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know how to tube feed so I never bought a tube cause I couldn't do it anyway. I was just out there getting her up and I was able to get 20cc down her throat. You know what she did? She gets up, huffs away and goes and nurses from mom :shrug: I kept stimulating her while I was out there and everytime she walked away from mom I put her back under mom and she would take a swig each time. I suppose as long as I keep checking on her and stimulating her she will be alright. She even tried to play after her feeding. She does have a huff in her breathing though. Not bad but deffitnely abnormal.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You should order a tube/syringe set from jeffers. It comes with instructions and it is very easy to use. It is a great thing to have on hand. I am so glad to hear she is doing better, and nursing from mom too!!! 

Your doing a great job with her!


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

If it comes with instructions and you say its easy then I will order one


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is scary the first time, but if you follow the indtrucions it says it is pretty hard to mess up lol. And it is only about $5 so it is well worth it to have around.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds as though this little one will be just fine!! If she's eating well and moving she'll be able to clear out on her own, give it a few days and as long as she doesn't rattle in her chest when she breathes she'll be ok. The buck and lil' doe look to be colored like mom, was there an "accident" with the iodine on the first doe? Looks as though she had some iodine colored spots! LOL... Congrats, they are certainly some pretty babies!


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

I did have some iodine problems. The 3 kids came out one right after another and it was hectic trying to keep up with each one. So when I dipped them quickly they kinda crawled on each other :lol: The little baby girl is doing great today. You are right, she will be fine. She played with her siblings today and ate on her own :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

See, those dinky ones are hardier than we want to think! She'll be fine and as soon as she has a bit more size to her she'll be pushing her brother and sister off moms teat! Happy to hear that she's doing well!


----------

